# Fersehtipp ARD-Plusminus heute 21:55 Telefonabzocke



## technofreak (16 September 2003)

ARD-Plusminus



			
				Pusminus schrieb:
			
		

> ]Themen:
> Neuer Fall von Anlagebetrug: Wie 150.000 Anleger betrogen wurden
> Krankenhäuser müssen umkrempeln: Wie man durch bessere Organisation mit weniger Geld mehr Leistung bekommt
> *Wie clevere Geschäftemacher Namen von Behörden und Organisationen nutzen um Kasse zu machen,*
> Tipp: Was müssen Arbeitnehmer beobachten, wenn der Konkurs ihrer Firma droht?



Videotext:


> *Bei Anruf Abzocke*Wie clevere Geschäftemacher Namen von Behörden und Organisationen nutzen um Kasse zu machen



Vermutlich die dubiosen Geschäfte mit den ähnlich klingenden Namen von Strassenverkehrsamt und Co 
tf


----------



## AmiRage (16 September 2003)

Die korrekten Sendezeiten ...   

16.09. - 21:55 *bis* 22.30 Uhr
17.09. - 04.55 bis 05.30 Uhr


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2003)

Na   und der Abspann reicht doch...
ich habs korrigiert, sonst will jemand noch Schadenersatz 
tf


----------



## technofreak (16 September 2003)

O-Ton Plusminus = Itelkom:  Eine Firma mit nur einem Schild ohne Büro , nur einer Klingel,
die bei einem KFZ-Zulassungsdienst (was immer das sein mag)
um die Ecke läutet, die aber mit der Firma nichts zu tun haben will....

Keine grundsätzlich neuen Erkenntnisse, das unerfreulichste , daß mit Ausnahme von Kommunen
 und "Unternehmen" ? , die auf Unterlasssung klagen können, nichts dagegen unternommen werden kann 
Unerfreuliche Auskunft des Staatsanwaltes , daß strafrechtlich gegen diese Form
 der Abzockerei nichts unternommen wird und werden kann,  da ja eine "Leistung" erbracht wird,
 auch wenn diese absoluter Schrott ist . Was das Ganze mit der Änderung des TKG zu tun haben soll, 
wie die Frau Oberverbraucherschützerin  ziemlich verwaschen und wenig hilfreich argumentierte, 
blieb im Nebel....

http://www.pz-news.de/service/sonstige/28881/druck.html
Auch in diesem Artikel wird ihre mehr als seltsame Aussage zu 0190 Abzocke zitiert:

_Wer auf einen Betrug mit einer Mehrwertnummer hereingefallen ist, hat kaum Chancen,
 die Rechnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen: "Die Rechtslage ist hier noch unbefriedigend.
 Ich rate deshalb vor allem bei kleineren Summen zu bezahlen", so Elbrecht.
 Ein Rechtsstreit könne lange dauern und - unter Umständen teuer werden._

Es wäre vielleicht an der Zeit, daß sie mal ihre "alten" (06.06.2003) Aussagen
etwas überarbeitet  im Angesicht einer immer verbraucherfreundlicheren Rechtsprechung.


----------



## Der Jurist (16 September 2003)

Da hatten wir diese Meldung über Frau Elbrechts Aussage bereits schon einmal am Wickel: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=510


----------



## Heiko (17 September 2003)

Ich muß auch dazu sagen, dass ich in Sachen Mehrwertnummern leider bislang über den Verbraucherschutz nicht allzu viel Gutes gehört habe.
Ich selbst habe da zwar keine Erfahrungen, habe aber schon einige etwas enttäuschte Zuschriften und Anrufe erhalten...


----------



## Raimund (17 September 2003)

*Abzocke und Verbraucherschutz!*

@Heiko,
@Technofreak,

die Reaktionen der Verbraucherschützer würde ich nicht ganz so negativ sehen.

Bsp.: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/TalklineProzess.htm

Die Hinweise zur Zahlung kleinerer Beträge statt gerichtlicher Entscheidung entspringen wohl eher pragmatischen Erwägungen.

Wenn man die hier meist genannten Schadenssummen im Bereich bis etwa 100,-- EUR ansieht, dann erfordert es vom Betroffenen schon eine besondere Einstellung, um dagegen vorzugehen. Vergleicht man Zeitaufwand und Ärger mit den Erfolgsaussichten, so mag es manchmal sinnvoller sein, still zu bezahlen.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## technofreak (17 September 2003)

*Re: Abzocke und Verbraucherschutz!*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> Vergleicht man Zeitaufwand und Ärger mit den Erfolgsaussichten,
> so mag es manchmal sinnvoller sein, still zu bezahlen



Und das ist genau worauf die  Abzocker spekulieren, Tausende uns Abertausende, die lieber still kapitulieren 
als den Kampf aufnehmen, nein danke , das ist nicht das was ich mir unter einem mündigen Bürger vorstelle.
Das ist genau das, was ich einer Oberverbraucherschützerin vorwerfe, lieber duckmäusern als protestieren.
Wofür ist sie eigentlich  dann Verbraucherschützerin, wenn sie so ein Verhalten empfiehlt :evil: 
Pragmatisch hin pragmatisch her, wenn das alle tun , dann freut´s  die "Herren".
Alles nach dem Motto: Hanneman geh du voran..Motzen und mosern bringt uns nicht weiter! 

Mit dieser Ausage kriegt sie bestimmt besonderes Lob im Jagtforum, silberne Ehrennadel 
oder sogar den Hosenbandorden; *Honi soit que mal y pense?* (Schande über den, der Schlechtes dabei denkt.]
tf


----------



## KatzenHai (17 September 2003)

*MilchWertRechnung*

Das ist doch eine einfache Rechnung:



			
				Creditreform Selbstdarstellung schrieb:
			
		

> Im vergangenen Jahr erhielt Creditreform mehr als eine Million zusätzliche Inkassoaufträge gegen Schuldner im In- und Ausland. Die Erfolgsquote ist hoch: *In über 70 Prozent der Fälle * werden die übertragenen Forderungen ganz oder teilweise außergerichtlich realisiert. Ein Grund dafür: Vor Beginn des Mahnverfahrens werden die Realisierungsaussichten der Forderung durch die Creditreform-Datenbank geprüft und die zu ergreifenden Maßnahmen auf die spezifische Schuldnersituation abgestellt.


Quelle: http://www.creditreform.lu/downloads/jahresbericht/Jahresbericht_2002.pdf - Fetthervorherbung durch KatzenHai

Die Creditreform als eines der bekanntesten Inkassounternehmen geht dabei (zumindest nach eigenen Angaben) recht seriös vor. 

Zieht man (ab jetzt eigene Zahlen/Erfahrungswerte/Hypothesen) für unseriösere Inkassounternehmen von diesen 70 % einfach mal die Hälfte ab, bleiben 35 %.

Setzt man jetzt (irgendwo habe ich diese Zahl gelesen) einmal 4.500 Dialergeschädigte pro Monat bundesweit an, macht das im Jahr etwa 54.000 Mandate. 35 % hiervon sind also 18.900 realisierte Mandate.

18.900 zahlende Kunden sind (bei Dialerkosten von € 55,00, Mahnspesen von € 5,00, Inkassokosten von € 23.00, Kontoführungskosten von € 3,00 und Portokosten von € 2,75 pro Fall = jeweils € 88,75):

*1.677.375,00 € Zahlungseingänge*

Und ich wette, die echten Zahlen sind höher als die hier angenommenen.

KatzenHai


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

*Tipp: Wettbewerbszentrale in Bad Homburg*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß auch dazu sagen, dass ich in Sachen Mehrwertnummern leider bislang über den Verbraucherschutz nicht allzu viel Gutes gehört habe.
> Ich selbst habe da zwar keine Erfahrungen, habe aber schon einige etwas enttäuschte Zuschriften und Anrufe erhalten...



Die www.wettbewerbszentrale.de mahnt aus eigenen Recht ab, was offenbar gut klappt bei unerwünschten Werbeinwurf in den Briefkasten und UCE/SPAM. Eine Vielzahl an Rückmeldungen lassen vermuten, dass die dort erfolgreich sind. Nachdem die Resonanz bei per Email übermittelten "Beschwerden" doch zu wünschen übrig ließ, haben wir die immer ausgedruckt und per Post geschickt. Bei Internet-Sachen muss man gleich WHOIS- Infos etc. beilegen. Wahrscheinlich hat man dort keinen so richtigen Fachmann. Aber in der Schweiz, Österreich und England war man offenbar schon erfolgreich.


----------



## Insider (26 September 2003)

Nachdem das Thema hier wieder von jemandem herausgeholt wurde, morgen Abend, Samstag 27.09., 22.15 Uhr, kommt der eingangs eröffnende Fernsehbeitrag nochmals - im SWR3, "Die Telefonsex-Maffia".


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

Total anonymer Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Geschichte:
> Eine wundersame Telefonauskunft bekommt man bundesweit: Ruft man die 11833 der Deutschen Telekom an oder sucht unter www.teleauskunft.de (ebenfalls Deutsche Telekom) nach "Bahnhof" mit einem größeren Ort, bekommt man jeweils unter dem immer gleichen Eintrag: "BAHNHOF AUSKUNFT ZENTRALE sowie Informationen rund um den Bahnhof in Ihrer Stadt"



Doppelpostings mit identischem Inhalt sind unerwüscht

@AmiRage 
sorry, dein Posting ist beim Abtrennen mit in den Orkus verschwunden 
deswegen hier als Zitat:


			
				AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Gast,
> 
> es ist unnötig mit dem gleichen Posting einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen und später in einem weiteren Thread erneut zu posten. Und wenn persönliche Daten in Deinem ersten Posting gelöscht werden, ist es noch ein Grund weniger dieses Posting unverändert erneut zu posten.



tf


----------

